# Aws credits worth $45000



## shekhas (Dec 28, 2018)

Got some $45000 worth AWS credits which I had bought for my machine learning program and also for my e-commerce demo test. Sure though that its not going to get exhausted by Dec 2019. Anyways possible to share this space with anyone? or maybe sell it?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I'm afraid we wouldn't be able to help as it appears to be in violation of the T&C's.

AWS Promotional Credit Terms & Conditions



> 3. You may not sell, license, rent, or otherwise transfer Promotional Credit. Promotional Credit may be applied only to your own AWS account. Promotional Credit has no intrinsic value, is not redeemable for cash, has no cash value, is nonrefundable, and serves merely as a means to recognize and provide an incentive to use our Services. Promotional Credit may not be purchased for cash, and we and our affiliates do not sell Promotional Credit.
> 
> 4. Promotional Credit is void in the event of fraud, misuse, or violation of any terms of the Agreement or of these Terms, or if sold for cash or other consideration. In addition to any other legal relief available to us, you will reimburse us for the amount of any Promotional Credit you use in violation of these Terms.


Thread closed.


----------

